# Guys who got admission in Uol



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

man i got in uol in overseas seat.......so happy .............




who else got in#yes


----------



## Sidra (Aug 2, 2008)

congrats chickoo! =]

so tell us more about UOL, i'm sure everyone would want to know more about it.


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

surely soon....tomorrow i m going to pay the fees and get all the required information........sara did you get in.......what about you fareeha did you get in SMDC........hence in which uni you got in Mirzafaadi


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

congratz am waiting for smdc am near to 2nd list inshallah


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

chickoos!!! Guess whose your classmate??? IM SOOO HAPPY TOOO :d i got admission on an overseas seat as well  oh yeahh!! same here.. i am going to submit the fees tommorrow... i hear the classes start on january 5th...  the campus is amazing.. i took some pix.. i will upload them soon.

also.. i think you guys should all know that i found out about UOL's recognition and it is permanently recognized by PMDC...and it is also in WHO's directory of medical schools.. therefore giving its students a chance to continue their later education abroad if they want to ... and it is being recognized by UHS as well.. and the UOL peple also said that UHS will be taking the exams of UOL's students next year... 

so my advice to you is that if you got in.. dont miss the oppurtunity you have.. because getting admission in UOL over the next few years will get harder!!

so..chickoos.. wats the plan now  are you gna stay here till the classes start?


----------



## Sidra (Aug 2, 2008)

:happy: saraaaaaa! congrats! *hugggggs*


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

congratz sara


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

i m soo very happy for you and myself.........actually i paid the fees and saw my hostel.......its really amazing than i thought......its behind the main campus and of a walking distance...o yes you are right the classes will commence on 5th january but the care taker of the hostel said to come earlier ie come before 5th january to finish all that hostel stuff........._no i am going to karachi to celebrate eid _inshallah will come back soon.........they didnt tell us about the books ..........
And now we can change our status to medical student.....................#yes#yes#yes


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

hehehehe wooooww this is sooo cool  finally finally finally our dreams are gona come true  thanks to Allah  oh wow great... i didnt know you are staying at the hostel.. i have a house nearby so no worries for me...  

hey do u know anything about the books or wat we need to bring on the first day? lol i have no idea and im soooo nervous  but happy.... thank god.. atleast i know someone 

annd thanks fareeha


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

i was so nervous and was praying to Allah The Almighty for the admission.....read suratul yaseen in the morning and then got a call from Uol in the same morning........
inshallah we'll meet once.....then have a chit chat...actually my 2 uncles who are doctors ...so i'll ask them about the books and will let you know........
thank god some friend is with me...otherwise i would have felt lonely....
actually what i think is we dont need books for the first day just a notepad with a pen to write the details we are given about the course...


hey mirzafaadi where you got in


----------



## Sidra (Aug 2, 2008)

< sara > said:


> hehehehe wooooww this is sooo cool  finally finally finally our dreams are gona come true  thanks to Allah  oh wow great... i didnt know you are staying at the hostel.. i have a house nearby so no worries for me...
> 
> hey do u know anything about the books or wat we need to bring on the first day? lol i have no idea and im soooo nervous  but happy.... thank god.. atleast i know someone
> 
> annd thanks fareeha


 
don't worrrrrrry, one of my friends got into UOL as well. and guess what sara? she's from saudi too. =] so i will get her in touch with you too, insh'Allah.


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

wow  thats awesome thanks sidra 

and chickoos... they said they will mail us a letter sometime soon about the books and all the other things we will need before uni starts... and if u dont mind.. wats ur real name.. hehhee im sure it isnt chickoos  yeahhh im glad i know someone too  we ll hang out together and not be loners


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

o yes not at all...my name is Amir .......#cool........i am just preparing myself mentally for living in a hostel......!!!!!!!!!..........but inshallah i'll manage...... #yes......i am giving 6000 rupees per month for hostel.....but they said not going out after 11 pm from the hostel.....geez its not at all good man....#sad.......but i like the hostel,its clean,calm and good.......


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

hey now both of u pray for me that my name comes in smdc plzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

inshallah fareeha......just have believe in Allah


hey sidra thanks for the congrats......where did you get in .......


----------



## Sidra (Aug 2, 2008)

chickoos said:


> inshallah fareeha......just have believe in Allah
> 
> 
> hey sidra thanks for the congrats......where did you get in .......


 
hey amir, i'm in shifa. =]


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

so congrats to you too......for getting into a medical college.......
well.....what about the MBBS Books are all the medical books the same....i am sure it should be........


----------



## Sidra (Aug 2, 2008)

chickoos said:


> so congrats to you too......for getting into a medical college.......
> well.....what about the MBBS Books are all the medical books the same....i am sure it should be........


thanks! 

i'm not sure about the first year medical books, but i think they are usually the same, except if some professors recommend you different books to use.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/573-1st-yr-mbbs-book-list.html?highlight=books


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

yah now allah will do a miracle


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

inshaalah.....well when is the second list coming up for SMDC....


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

heyy....where are you guys ......no replies......hence i didnt get any email regarding the books of MBBS........sara did you get their email .........if you got then PM me ...............so fareeha ,did you see your name on the list of SMDC.....................................................................#happy


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

2nd list wd be after 27


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

isnt is toooo late.......do you stand a chance fareeha


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

hey cihckoos.. nope.. they arent gna email.. they r gna send u a letter by post... dnt worry it mite not get to u till mid-decembr... i ll let u know wen i get mine.. im in saudi.. soo happppy


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

i knew that these ***** people will never use internet to their advantage...........did you get hold to any medical books.......i will definitely read them as soon as i get them.................


* [Mod edit: language]*


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

ya it is very late, but what to do i satnd for a chance for bds less for mbbs but ALLAH help me


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

INSHALLLAH


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

am very very very tensed dont really know what to do if not this


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

believe in Allah Fareeha.......dont panic


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

am panicking yaar, you know from august till now am just dwindling and my marks are not so bad that am no where standing till now, you know 2 year back my same marks friend got admited in fjmc


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

see fareeha i think so you should have tried in UOL and you would have got admission there.........you really missed a good chance ........
and believe me Uol is not a bad one to choose.......


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

Fareeha said:


> am panicking yaar, you know from august till now am just dwindling and my marks are not so bad that am no where standing till now, you know 2 year back my same marks friend got admited in fjmc



Just place your trust in Allah...there is nothing you can do..panicking will only damage your health ;it can't get you admission into SMDC...you have done what you can.
By the way shouldn't there be a separate thread for this discussion?!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

yeah there should but eventually that would go way off topic as well.


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

MastahRiz said:


> yeah there should but eventually that would go way off topic as well.


#laugh#laugh


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

tomorrow is the day for the list fareeha......just pray and read Suratul Yasin in the morning........you will definitely hear a good news in the morning itself................i will also pray for you ..............Inshallah ALLAH will do better


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

thanx


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

fareeha what happened about the list......did your name came up there....


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

the list is on 4th now


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

man these guys are delaying the list..........hope you get in ............


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

chickoos...!! how are you doing?? i cant wait till the 5th.. im excited yet nervous at the same time... :$ hehe.. wat else do u think we shud get besides the books... for first year?? any idea? oh and do you know anyone else whose going to UOL?


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi guys... 

I just put up some pictures of UOL's Medical Campus!!

Here is the link:
Getting into Medical School…in PAKISTAN! ? …:: b u t t e r f l y::…

Pictures are below the post!!


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

they are good


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Just to let everyone know...

University of Lahore is NOT on the ECFMG list at this time.
Graduates from UOL will not be eligible to practice in the United States!

If you are enrolling at UOL, you should know that it is possible that UOL will be put on the list before you graduate but that this is a risky move for foreign students who intend to practice in the US after completing their MBBS degree.

Please take this into account before enrolling.


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

inshallah it will be recognized by the time i graduate...........


----------

